# Realtek ac 97 code 10



## LSB_PROXY (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey guys can you help me, I have instaled windows 7 ultimate and have no sound.The problem is realtek ac 97 audio driver code (10) the device cannot start.I had this problem before and thought when I install a new windows it will be solved but no! pls help me I`m so... f***** bored without sound and can`t take it any more!!!! I tried to reinstall and update the driver but nothing...

-maybe this can help:-Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
this is the hardware id:
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_0A811019&REV_50
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_0A811019
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&CC_0401


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Please do not use bad language in your posts, this adds nothing to describing your problem and is against forum rules.

What is the make and model number of the PC, if home built what is the make and model number of the motherboard?


----------



## LSB_PROXY (Dec 23, 2011)

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, 32 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+, x86 Family 6 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 1
RAM: 767 Mb
Graphics Card: Standard VGA Graphics Adapter, 2 Mb
Motherboard: , KT400A-8235
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

http://www.ac97audiodriver.com/

There does not appear to be a driver for Windows 7, it seems that the driver is included in Windows 7 to support this device so I am at a loss. You could try the one at the top of the list for Windows 7, but the one lower down the page is the only one that fits what you posted, but it is for XP.

The VIA site is also not displaying any Windows 7 drivers for this sound device.


----------



## LSB_PROXY (Dec 23, 2011)

Doesn`t work,it says code 10 again.

By the way MERRY CHRISTMAS !!!


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Merry Christmas. Just enjoying the day so not much time for computer problem solving.

This thread I came across may have some usefull info.

http://www.sevenforums.com/sound-audio/2181-realtek-ac97-audio-code-10-a-5.html

A bit of experimentaton may be needed with this problem, best of luck and let us know how it goes.


----------

